# Snowblower won't start!!



## budedm (Dec 22, 2009)

Dump the old gas and put fresh in. Then before you try it, drain the carb if there is a drain. If there is not a drain, take the gas line off the carb and allow the gas to drain out of the line. Then try it. If that doesn't work, you may have to take the carb apart and clean it. 90% of the time, the reason a motor won't start after sitting is because gas turns to varnish if it sits. And then that varnish clogs jets and orfices inside the carb.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

didi1020 said:


> I have craftsman single stage snowblower. When I push the electric start button, it makes noise but doesn't start. I have replaced the plug but nothing has changed. What should I do next to get it started? Thanks.


Does the engine turn over? If not you probably have a bad bendix drive on the starter or a bad spot on the flywheel ring.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

47_47 said:


> Does the engine turn over? If not you probably have a bad bendix drive on the starter or a bad spot on the flywheel ring.


Ditto, depending on what you mean by "noise".


----------

